# Wichtige Attribute des Jagers !?!



## Chaotica (30. Dezember 2007)

Hi ihr Jägerleutz,

habe ein kleines Problem das mich grad beschäftigt.

Meiner erachtens ist des Jägers wichtigstes Attribut die Beweglichkeit (Fernkampfschaden und Crit-Chance)
Habe heute lvl27 erreicht und 32 Punkte mehr Beweglichkeit durch neue Items dazubekommen aber Schadentechnisch ändert sich garnix.

Klar skille ich auch auf Schicksal wegen Crit auf Skills, aber habe durch den Itemchance heute -10 Schicksal und eben +32 Beweglichkeit.
Aber geändert hat sich nicht wirklich viel.

Gibts ne Art umrechnung zB 10 Beweglichkeit = +10 Schaden oder so ähnlich?

Wäre über Hints sehr erfreut

Eure Chaotica


----------



## Carcharoth (30. Dezember 2007)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...71388&sid=3


----------



## Chaotica (30. Dezember 2007)

> > buffed.de Community > Der Herr der Ringe Online > Klassenforen > Jäger



nich WoW du waschbär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



trotzdem danke für den versuch


----------



## Nandor-Elb (30. Dezember 2007)

zunächst einmal: Beweglichkeit erhöht den Schaden deiner Fertigkeiten(man benutzt ja eigentlich nur Fertigkeiten und keine Auto-Angriffe) nur indirekt. Sie erhöht den Schaden, den du mit deinem Bogen zufügst. Die Angriffsfertigkeiten des Jäger haben immer folgende Struktur: Schaden der Fernkampfwaffe+X, wobei X eine, von der jeweiligen Fertigkeit abhängige Zahl ist. Mit 32 Beweglichkeit mehr lässt sich bei dem Schaden also kaum ein Unterschied feststellen, du fügst mit dienem Bogen vielleicht ein paar Punkte mehr Schaden zu, welcher aber bei einem Fertigkeiten-Bonus-Schaden von z.b. 50 sehr gering ist.
Man erkennt übrigens auch, das mit steigender Beweglichkeit die relative Fernkampfeffizient steigt. Diese Zahl gibt im Wesentlichen den Fernkampfschaden an, doch um sie z.b. von 249 auf 250 zu steigern brauch man viel mehr Beweglichkeit als wenn man sie von 99 auf 100 steigert. Sie steigt außerdem, wenn man einen besseren Bogen benutzt. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist die Reihenfolge der Attribute für den Jäger:
1.Beweglichkeit(erhöhter Schaden und erhöhte Krit-chance)
2.Wille(Maximale Kraft)
3.Schicksal(Kraft- und Moralregeneration; Schicksal erhöht außerdem die Chance auf Krits mit taktischen Fertigkeiten, aber davon hat der Jäger keine) 
4.Vitalität(Moral is immer gut) 
5.Macht(der Jäger ist und bleibt ein Fernkämpfer und brauch keinen erhöhten Nahkampfschaden)


----------



## Carcharoth (30. Dezember 2007)

Chaotica schrieb:


> nich WoW du waschbär
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Arghs, Sorry *g*

Das kommt davon wenn man nur die neusten Beiträge anzeigen lässt *g*


----------



## BoV_Jimmy (17. Februar 2008)

Nandor-Elb schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist die Reihenfolge der Attribute für den Jäger:
> 1.Beweglichkeit(erhöhter Schaden und erhöhte Krit-chance)
> 2.Wille(Maximale Kraft)
> 3.Schicksal(Kraft- und Moralregeneration; Schicksal erhöht außerdem die Chance auf Krits mit taktischen Fertigkeiten, aber davon hat der Jäger keine)
> ...



Danke das hat mir sehr geholfen !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonesC (6. Juli 2009)

ja mir hat es auch gerade geholfen^^


----------



## cloudtraveler (15. Juli 2009)

JonesC schrieb:


> ja mir hat es auch gerade geholfen^^



mal ne frage . bin wowler lade grade die trial. will  jäger anfangen. hat der wie in wow nen pet? und welche berufe sind geeignet


----------



## simoni (15. Juli 2009)

Nein er hat kein Pet, weil er auch ohne genug Damage macht. Und zu den Berufen: Les dir am besten die Stickies durch und entscheide dann was du lieber machen willst. (Berufe System anders als in WoW)


----------



## DawnD (17. Juli 2009)

Wie der Vorredner schon geschrieben hat, verzichtet der Jäger in HDRO auf ein Pet.

Brauchen tust du es auch nicht, da es in HDRO für den Jäger keine Deadzone gibt, wo er mit der fernkampfwaffe nicht angreifen kann, kannst also direkt vor dem mob stehen und der Jäger zieht immer noch seinen bogen durch. In WoW musst du ja immer einen mindestabstand halten um die Distanzangriffe zu machen. Denke dafür ist ein Pet auch gut.

HdRO hat nur der Kundige und der Hauptmann ein "pet". Der Hauptmann brauch es um diverse Buffs zu geben und der Kundige um debuffs (rabe senkt die Feuer Resi) zu geben und auch Schaden auszuteilen.

DawnD


----------

